# PNOZmulti Mini => ein prog. Sicherheits- Schaltgerät ?



## mega_ohm (21 Dezember 2010)

*Hallo Forum,*

als erstes wünsche ich allen ein frohes, friedvolles Weihnachtsfest...

... aber mal zum Grund der Frage zurückzukehren:

- wer kennt das Sicherheitsschaltgerät "PNOZmulti Mini" (und hat eine Meinung dazu) ???
- wie wurde dieses Gerät eingesetzt
- wie sind eigentlich die rechtlichen Grundlagen dieses "frei programmierbaren Gerätes" ??? 


Wir hatten einen, von unserer Firma freiwillig beauftragten Anlagen-Sicherheits-Check, von einer Firma mit "P und 4 Buchstaben" erstellen lassen.

*Auszug aus der Analyse der "Firma mit P":*
_-Beginn_
_Ein Fertigprodukt-Rollgang wurde auslaufseitig bemängelt, weil die Produkte in einem Tunnel bis zur Verladung "geparkt" werden._
_Dieser Tunnel ( die Rollgänge werden automatisch gesteuert ) ist nicht genügend gesichert, daß niemand während des Abtransports... also entgegen der eigentlichen Produktionsrichtung in die Produktionsanlage hinein läuft._
_Selbst wenn keine Verletzungsgefahr durch abzutransportierende Produkte entsteht, ist dieser Gefährdungsbereich nicht den Normen entsprechend abgesichert. Im Handbetrieb können alle Rollgänge im Tunnel eingeschaltet werden, ohne das eine Gefahr für die Person, die den Tunnel begeht, ersichtlich ist._
_- Ende_

*Dieser Einschätzung kann ich zustimmen.*

Ich habe aber große Probleme mit dem oben beschriebenen Gerät und der Software dazu.
Die Software - die grottenschlecht bedienbar ist...
eine vernünftige Fehler- Diagnose ist nur nach dem Motto - Trial and Error http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versuch_und_Irrtum möglich.

Das kann nicht der Standard für Sicherheitsschaltgeräte sein !

Die Software läßt mir locker die Freiheit, z.B. die Unterbrechung einer Sicherheits-Lichtschranke mittels eines Timers um 999 sec. zu verzögern, eh' das Gerät mal reagiert, während die Lichtschranke je nach Typ sogar über 2 Takteingänge abgefragt werden kann.

*Wer macht eigentlich den "Affen" bei der ganzen Sache, wenn mal was passiert ?*
- der Hersteller der Geräte und Verkäufer ( !!!) der Software ( die Software bedarf einiger Hardware- Voraussetzungen und ist nicht kostenfrei ! )
- derjenige, der das Gerät installiert und versucht, nach bestem Wissen zu programmieren, obwohl er kein Programmierer ist ?


Ich nenne dieses Gerät "MiniMulti-Motz"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Megaohm,
was soll ich sagen….da fehlt doch wieder einiges an Grundwissen und schmeißt mal wieder
etwas in den Virtuellen Raum. Diese Programmierbaren Sicherheitssteuerungen sind auf
keinen Fall schlechter als eine Konventionelle Lösung. Wenn du meinst da sind Sicherheitsmängel
liegt das nicht unbedingt an diesen Sicherheitsschaltgerät, sondern an der falschen Auslegung des
Sicherheitskonzeptes.

Diese Programmierbaren Schaltgeräte, unterscheiden sich nicht Grundlegend in der Technik von
Standard Schaltgeräten, da hier nur ein Teil der Verdrahtung durch das Programm, in das Gerät
hineingelegt wird. Das hat den Vorteil das Fehler beim Verdrahten minimiert werden können, diese
Software Verdrahtung kann dann einfach von einem zweiten Mann Visuell überprüft werden (Validiert) ,
was bei einer Konventionellen Verdrahtung doch ein wenig aufwendiger ist.

Die von dir bemängelte verzögerte Abschaltung, kann auch bei einer Konventionellen Lösung
bestehen wenn ein Sicheres Zeitrelais verbaut wird, aber dieses nicht Programmiert wird sondern,
verdrahtet ist. Verzögertes Abschalten, kann sogar gewollt sein, um z.b. ein austrudeln von Antrieben
zu verhindern, diese Zeit muss natürlich den Gegebenheiten angepasst werden, wenn dann 999sec
erforderlich sind, ist das halt so. Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem?

Die Diagnose, bei den Programmierbaren Sicherheitsschaltgeräten, kann bei guter 
Auslegung *wesentlich* besser sein als bei einer Konventionellen Lösung, da Diagnose Displays an-
geschlossen werden können, die eine wesentlich größere Auskunft erteilen können, als auf 
herkömmlicher weise möglich ist.

Ich setze sehr häufig und gerne dieses Sicherheitsrelais PNOZ mm0p von Pilz ein und bin davon
überzeugt, andere Hersteller sind da bestimmt nicht schlechter. Ich denke da liegt nur eine Verweigerungshaltung
deinerseits vor, da du nicht mehr einfach mal so in das Sicherheitskonzept eingreifen kannst, was ich aber auch für
besser halte, dieses sollte nämlich den Fachmann überlassen werden.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Ralle (21 Dezember 2010)

Wir setzen auch voll auf die PNOZ-Multi, sowohl die kleinen, als auch die vernetzbaren und mit Busschnittstelle auszustattenden. Die Software war früher etwas langsam und sicher auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber inzwischen kann man recht flott arbeiten und hat man das Konzept erst einmal verstanden, kommt man mit dem Programmieren ganz leicht zurecht. Natürlich muss man selbst dafür sorgen, dass man die Funktionen, dem Zweck entsprechend verwendet. Bestimmte Dinge gehen natürlich nicht, das verhindert die Software, aber man kann immer tricksen. Dafür ist man m.E. aber selbst verantwortlich, auch eine hart verdrahtete Sicherheitseinrichtung kann man fehlerhaft verdrahten/einsetzen und sie so der ihr zugedachten Wirkung berauben. Die Geräte an sich sind sicher und auch zertifiziert. Für die "verdrahteten" Funktionen hält man natürlich selbst den Kopf hin. Diagnosemöglichkeiten gibt es, die Busgeräte sind da natürlich ganz gut, da man viele Signale in die SPS holen kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2010)

es muß zur Diagnose ein Busfähiges Gerät eingesetzt werden, wie schon
gesagt gibt es auch ein Diagnosemodul. Das kann mann auch als eine Art
Messgerät betrachten, nicht fest verbauen, sondern im fehlerfall an die
Steuerung hängen http://www.pilz.de/products/operating_monitoring/terminals/f/pmimicro/index.de.jsp


----------



## MSB (21 Dezember 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich habe aber große Probleme mit dem oben beschriebenen Gerät und der Software dazu.
> Die Software - die grottenschlecht bedienbar ist...
> eine vernünftige Fehler- Diagnose ist nur nach dem Motto - Trial and Error http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versuch_und_Irrtum möglich.
> Das kann ich im Falle der Pnoz-Multi nicht bestätigen, nur weil du damit nicht klar kommst,
> ...




Anmerkungen siehe oben ...

Der Hersteller (Pilz) wäre genau dann in der Haftung, wenn du ihm nachweisen kannst,
das sein Produkt nicht entsprechend deiner Software/Parametrierung funktioniert hat.
Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hierfür praktisch null.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (26 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Megaohm,
> was soll ich sagen….da fehlt doch wieder einiges an Grundwissen


Deine Aussage trifft zu 100% zu.
Ich hatte Fragen...

Du kennst das doch von der Sesamstraße noch:
> Wer, wie, was... weshalb, wieso,warum...
Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm.

Ich frage eben mal, um zu verstehen...



> und schmeißt mal wieder
> etwas in den Virtuellen Raum.


 
Ja... ich erlaube mir, im Forum meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Steuerung zu schildern und Forenteilnehmer zu
animieren, mir ihre Kenntnisse mitzuteilen.

- Es gibt keine realen (lt. 850€- Lehrgang von der Firma mit P ) Flankenmerker. Diese werden über eine Zeit getriggert.
- Der Ablauf eines Timers im "Diagnose- Modus" wird nicht abgebildet...

Mein Problem war, daß 7 Si-LS übereinander - Sender / Empfänger wechselseitig montiert + eine Si-LS für "Muting einleiten" am Ende nicht "unüberlistbar" funktionierten.

FBOK = Fertigboden- Oberkante

Die Muting- LS war 1,25m vor den 7 übereinander montierten LS installiert.

Die 7 Si-LS waren horizontal im Abstand von: 
- unterste LS = 200mm FBOK ( Unterkriechschutz )
- nächste und folgende 6 LS immer im Abstand von 300 mm installiert.
Die oberste Si-LS mußte immer (zeitverzögert 100ms, um eine dicke Biene auszuschließen... ) = 1-Signal haben.

Das Progi kann ich erst in 2011 mal hochladen... weil ich derzeit keinen Zugriff auf den Firmenserver habe. ( Betriebsruhe )

Die Zeit von der Muting- LS bis zur untersten der 7 Si-LS betrug max. 3sec.
Die max. Laufzeit für den kompletten Durchlauf war max. 2 min. 
=> Innerhalb von 3 sec. mußte wenigstens die unterste Si- LS nach Belegung der Muting-LS unterbrochen werden.

=> Danach wurde für 10 sec. jede darüberliegende Si-LS auf ein Flip-Flop gespeichert. Die LS wurden auf Logik geprüft ( Si- LS 1 + 2 + 4 für 10sec. unterbrochen = ungültig ! => gültig wäre LS 1 +2 +3 +4 )

Die oberste LS durfte nie ( naja... für die dicke Biene war auch da Luft gelassen) unterbrochen werden.

Die ganze Mimik war dafür gedacht, um den Übersteigschutz zu garantieren, da die Pakete unterschiedlich hoch sind.

Aus irgendeinem Grund ( Programmfehler !!!) "summierten" sich verschiedene Zeiten unter bestimmten (für Bediener erlernbare ) Umständen auf.
Das Ergebnis war, daß man bei bestimmten Voraussetzungen ( nicht immer !!!) in die Anlage reinlaufen konnte, ohne einen Sicherheitskreis zu aktivieren.

Mit der Diagnose ( und der kindergartengerechten, aber für Fehlersuche wenig hilfreichen Grafik ) wurde man leider nicht wirklich schnell zu einer Erkenntnis geführt.
- Die Diagnose ist eine glatte 6 <= durchgefallen

Ich hoffe, daß ich aufzeigen konnte, nicht nur "rein zufällig" das Forum mit einem Gerät beschäftigen zu wollen.



> Diese Programmierbaren Sicherheitssteuerungen sind auf
> keinen Fall schlechter als eine Konventionelle Lösung. Wenn du meinst da sind Sicherheitsmängel
> liegt das nicht unbedingt an diesen Sicherheitsschaltgerät, sondern an der falschen Auslegung des
> Sicherheitskonzeptes.
> ...


Gib mir bitte ein paar Tipps, wie ich eine Fehlersuche wenigstens ähnlich effizient wie bei einer Step7 mache und ich werde nie wieder etwas gegen diese "fast-frei-prog.- Steuerung" schreiben.
Ich habe das Gerät nicht bei einer Auktion "gefunden" !
Es wurde von der Herstellerfirma empfohlen.
Die Software- Lizens mußte bezahlt werden !
Der Kurz-Lehrgang mußte bezahlt werden.


> Verzögertes Abschalten, kann sogar gewollt sein, um z.b. ein austrudeln von Antrieben
> zu verhindern,


Die, von mir gewollte Verzögerung ( die dicke Biene ) hatte ich beschrieben.


> diese Zeit muss natürlich den Gegebenheiten angepasst werden, wenn dann 999sec
> erforderlich sind, ist das halt so. Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem?
> 
> Die Diagnose, bei den Programmierbaren Sicherheitsschaltgeräten, kann bei guter
> ...


Ablaufende Timer werden nicht aktuell angezeigt.
Der Aufbau mit diesen Sinnfrei-"Sinnbildern" in der grafische Oberfläche frißt riesige Bildschirm- Oberfläche.
Das sämtlichste Logik- Glieder auf max. 5 Eingänge begrenzt sind... siehe einen Satz zuvor.
Es fehlt eine Online- Variablen- Beobachtung, obwohl alle Bauglieder mit Variablen versehen werden können.
Damit könnte man zumindest die wichtigsten, schonmal erkannten Probleme analysieren.


> Ich setze sehr häufig und gerne dieses Sicherheitsrelais PNOZ mm0p von Pilz ein
> und bin davon
> überzeugt, andere Hersteller sind da bestimmt nicht schlechter.


Ich habe kein Problem damit, wie das Bauteil oder die Baugruppe aussieht... ob nun pilzgelb, pepperl+fuchs-grün, oder sick oder bernstein-rot oder leutze-farben.


> Ich denke da liegt nur eine Verweigerungshaltung
> deinerseits vor, da du nicht mehr einfach mal so in das Sicherheitskonzept eingreifen kannst, was ich aber auch für
> besser halte, dieses sollte nämlich den Fachmann überlassen werden.
> 
> gruß Helmut


Ja, nun hatte ich die Fachleute gefragt...


> *Wer macht eigentlich den "Affen" bei der ganzen Sache, wenn mal was passiert ?*
> - der Hersteller der Geräte und Verkäufer ( !!!) der Software ( die Software bedarf einiger Hardware- Voraussetzungen und ist nicht kostenfrei ! )
> - derjenige, der das Gerät installiert und versucht, nach bestem Wissen zu programmieren, obwohl er kein Programmierer ist ?


und Deine Antwort auf diese Frage hilft mir noch nicht so wirklich weiter.

Viele Grüße
mega_ohm


----------



## Safety (26 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
eine Sicherheitsfunktion zu erstellen ist nicht ganz einfach und wenn man diese dann nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 als Sicherheitsbezogene Anwendersoftware SRASW ausführt noch viel schwerer. 
Und Du musst diese Norm hier anwenden da die EN 954-1 bei SRASW nicht mehr den Stand von Technik und Wissenschaft darstellt.

Also die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 fordert das einfache V-Modell Abschnitt 4.6.3
Beispiel für die Umsetzung ist im Anhang J zu finden. 

Man muss beim erstellen einer SF ausgehend von der Risikobeurteilung eine genaue Beschreibung erstellen damit man dann beim codieren überhaupt versteht was man machen muss. Diese dann mit Hilfe des V-Modell in Software umsetzten.

Zu Muting, für den grundsätzlichen Aufbau, sehe Dir mal den BIGA 2/2008 an hier das Beispiel 22.
Wobei ich diese Technische Realisierung nicht als Zeitgemäß ansehe. 

Eine genaue Beschreibung zu Muting liefert der Normen Entwurf DIN CLC TS 62046, dass beste was ich bisher gefunden habe zu diesem Thema. 

Auch fündig zu Muting wird man in der C-Normenreihe 415 Verpackungsmaschinen, hier gibt es die 415-6.

Verantwortlich was die Software dann macht bist dann Du! Wer sonst, die Hersteller Software ist nur eine Art Plattform, die Dich unterstützt. Wie Du auch schon festgestellt hast kann man da viel Falsch machen, aber das kann man auch bei einer Hardware-Lösung.
Wenn man sich mal genauer mit der Erstellung und Validierung von SRASW beschäftigt ist man froh wenn die erstellten Funktionen und auch die Software einfach sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Megaohm,
ich bin ersteinmal davon ausgegangen, das in einer an deiner Fa.
gelieferten Anlage, das PNOZ sitzt und das du damit Probleme hast.
Jetzt stellt sich heraus das du das Werk verbrochen hast, das zeigt mir 
das deine Kritik wirklich nicht angebracht ist, der fehler sitzt nähmlich 
nicht im Schaltschrank, sondern 80cm vor dem Rechner.

Deine komische Schaltung kann ich schon garnicht nachvollziehen, da bin
ich ehrlich gespannt wie die Aussieht, bitte lade Sie hoch.

Grundsätzlich solltest du wissen, das die Funktionsweise des PNOZ etwas
anders ist wie eine normale SPS, auf dem PNOZ läuft das Programm paralell
ab und nicht squentiell. D.h. das du sehr vorsichtig sein solltest wenn du
logische Abläufe erstellen möchtest. Deshalb kann es gut sein das deine
Schaltung nicht funktioniert, die du da gebastelt hast.

Was ich nicht verstehe warum das PNOZ schlecht sein sollte wenn du da
einen Programmierfehler einbaust, das liegt ganz alleine bei dir. Den Affen
machst du, wenn jemand zu schaden kommt, Polizei und anschließend
Staatsanwalt auf dem Hof steht.

Zur Diagnose, ich kann garnicht verstehen wo dein Problemm ist. Einfacher
geht es doch nun wirklich nicht. Wenn du dein Rechner anschließt und in 
den Online Status gehst siehst du doch, wesentlich schnell wie die Er-
gebnisse der Verknüpfung sind, die fetten Grünen Linien sagen das der 
entsprechende Pfad auf logisch "1" ist oder die Verknüpfung erfüllt ist.
So schnell kannst du nicht mit deinen Multimeter messen.
Ich bin noch nie in der verlegenheit gekommen, das ich es vermisst hätte
den wert einer abgelaufenen Zeit zu sehen.

Die Anzeige der Grafik oder den Aufbau der Software finde ich sehr gut
und schon garnicht überladen, da habe ich schon andere gesehen.
Du hast mit sachen Problemme, wo wirklich keine sind.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2010)

@mega_ohm

Ich finde deine Anwendung "mutig".
Ich wäre schon gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, ein Lichtgitter selber aus 7 Sicherheitslichtschranken selbst zu bauen. Sowas beziehen wir fertig inklusive Muting. Beinahe jeder Hersteller von optischen Schutzeinrichtungen hat Lösungen hierfür im Programm. Diese Komplettsysteme haben die notwendigen Zulassungen und ich bin aus dem Schneider. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (26 Dezember 2010)

*Programmierung <> Konfiguration*



mega_ohm schrieb:


> - wer kennt das Sicherheitsschaltgerät "PNOZmulti Mini" (und hat eine Meinung dazu) ???
> - wie wurde dieses Gerät eingesetzt
> - wie sind eigentlich die rechtlichen Grundlagen dieses "frei programmierbaren Gerätes" ???


Hallo megaohm,

das PNOZmulti ist nicht "frei programmierbar" sondern "nur" "konfigurierbar",
damit ist bei der Abnahme weniger Aufwand nötig, als wenn es
frei programmierbar wäre.

Mit dem PNOZmulti-Configurator hat man weniger Freiheiten, als mit einer S7, einem 3S-System oder C++ , das ist so gewollt.

Sicherheitssoftware muss möglichst überschaubar bleiben.

Gruß
Tommi 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41175


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> das PNOZmulti ist nicht "frei programmierbar" sondern "nur" "konfigurierbar",
> damit ist bei der Abnahme weniger Aufwand nötig, als wenn es
> frei programmierbar wäre.



Naja das geht jetzt in den Bereich der Haarspalterei über 
Aus meiner Sicht ist es so, dass mega_ohm hier eine eigene Sicherheitsfunktion, nämlich ein Lichtgitter mit Mutingbetrieb "konfiguriert".
Diese Sicherheitsfunktion geht schon deutlich über die "übliche" Verwendung von PNOZmulti hinaus. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2010)

Neh Dieter,
das kann das PNOZ schon, Mann
kann sogar eigene FUP-Symbole 
erstellen, nur das sollte Mann be-
herschen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Neh Dieter,
> das kann das PNOZ schon, Mann
> kann sogar eigene FUP-Symbole
> erstellen, nur das sollte Mann be-
> herschen.



Schon klar Helmut 
Mit der "üblichen Verwendung" meinte ich halt das Verschalten von Standardfunktionen vergleichweise den Funktionen / Beispielen die man im BGIA-Report findet.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Megaohm,
> ich bin ersteinmal davon ausgegangen, das in einer an deiner Fa.
> gelieferten Anlage, das PNOZ sitzt und das du damit Probleme hast.
> Jetzt stellt sich heraus das du das Werk verbrochen hast, das zeigt mir
> ...


... um diese 80 cm mal zu klären:
Das Programm funktioniert !
Es wurde von der BG so, wie es ist, abgenommen.
Meine Fragen waren: ( siehe #*1* )


> Wer macht eigentlich den "Affen" bei der ganzen Sache, wenn mal was passiert ?
> - der Hersteller der Geräte und Verkäufer ( !!!) der Software ( die Software bedarf einiger Hardware- Voraussetzungen und ist nicht kostenfrei ! )
> - derjenige, der das Gerät installiert und versucht, nach bestem Wissen zu programmieren, obwohl er kein Programmierer ist ?


Ich hatte diese Fragen in der Annahme gestellt, daß trotz derzeitig getesteter und abgenommener Funktion mal der GAU eintritt...
( ein Personenschaden )
Was ist dann ?
Bei "Fertig- Geräten" weise ich nach, daß die Verdrahtung bestimmungsgemäß vorgenommen wurde....
>>> bei diesem Gerät gibt es neben der Verdrahtung noch das Problem der Programmierung, die eventuell ( !!! ) in irgendeinem Punkt fehlerbehaftet sein könnte.
Heute muß ein Arbeitnehmer mit 5,4 Promille nur noch seinen Arbeitsplatz irgendwie finden. Passiert ihm an der Arbeitsstelle irgendwas, wird zuerst gefragt, ob die Sicherheitstechnik funktioniert hat.

=> Ich wollte wissen, ob jemand die rechtlichen Hintergründe für so ein konkretes Besipiel kennt.

______________________________________________________________
Die Behauptung der Unbedienbarkeit der Diagnose-/ Programmiersoftware
nehme ich nicht zurück.

Mfg
mega_ohm


Deine komische Schaltung kann ich schon garnicht nachvollziehen, da bin
ich ehrlich gespannt wie die Aussieht, bitte lade Sie hoch.

Grundsätzlich solltest du wissen, das die Funktionsweise des PNOZ etwas
anders ist wie eine normale SPS, auf dem PNOZ läuft das Programm paralell
ab und nicht squentiell. D.h. das du sehr vorsichtig sein solltest wenn du
logische Abläufe erstellen möchtest. Deshalb kann es gut sein das deine
Schaltung nicht funktioniert, die du da gebastelt hast.

Was ich nicht verstehe warum das PNOZ schlecht sein sollte wenn du da
einen Programmierfehler einbaust, das liegt ganz alleine bei dir. Den Affen
machst du, wenn jemand zu schaden kommt, Polizei und anschließend
Staatsanwalt auf dem Hof steht.

Zur Diagnose, ich kann garnicht verstehen wo dein Problemm ist. Einfacher
geht es doch nun wirklich nicht. Wenn du dein Rechner anschließt und in 
den Online Status gehst siehst du doch, wesentlich schnell wie die Er-
gebnisse der Verknüpfung sind, die fetten Grünen Linien sagen das der 
entsprechende Pfad auf logisch "1" ist oder die Verknüpfung erfüllt ist.
So schnell kannst du nicht mit deinen Multimeter messen.
Ich bin noch nie in der verlegenheit gekommen, das ich es vermisst hätte
den wert einer abgelaufenen Zeit zu sehen.

Die Anzeige der Grafik oder den Aufbau der Software finde ich sehr gut
und schon garnicht überladen, da habe ich schon andere gesehen.
Du hast mit sachen Problemme, wo wirklich keine sind.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man selbst dafür sorgen, dass man die Funktionen, dem Zweck entsprechend verwendet. Bestimmte Dinge gehen natürlich nicht, das verhindert die Software, aber man kann immer tricksen. Dafür ist man m.E. aber selbst verantwortlich, auch eine hart verdrahtete Sicherheitseinrichtung kann man fehlerhaft verdrahten/einsetzen und sie so der ihr zugedachten Wirkung berauben. Die Geräte an sich sind sicher und auch zertifiziert. Für die "verdrahteten" Funktionen hält man natürlich selbst den Kopf hin. Diagnosemöglichkeiten gibt es, die Busgeräte sind da natürlich ganz gut, da man viele Signale in die SPS holen kann.


Wie kannst Du Dir denn mehrere Ein- / Ausgänge, die natürlich ihrer Funktion entsprechend auf einzelnen Seiten programmiert sind
z.B.:  - Störmeldungen
 - Muting ( max. Laufzeit- Überwachung )
 - Lichtsschranke 1
 - Lichtsschranke ...
 - Lichtsschranke n
 - Sicherheit des Quittiertasters ( flankengesteuert, um Manipulation zu verhindern )
etc.
in einer vernünftigen Diagnose anzeigen lassen ?
- abgelaufene Zeiten von Timern ????

Ich hatte geschrieben, daß die Verdrahtung nach Handbuch vorgenommen wurde.
- Die horizont. angeordneten Ls im Abstand von 30 cm, wobei sich auf einer Montageseite immer Sender und Empfänger abwechseln, um Überlappungen zu verhindern.
Nebenbei wurden jeweils noch unterschiedliche Testtakte pro Horizontallinie
(z.B. Zeile 1: Sender => Empfänger = Testtakt= 0 , "Zeile 2" darüber:
Empfänger <= Sender = Testtakt=1 etc. )
ausgeführt.

Was sind "viele Signale" wenn man mal eine s5 oder s7 programmiert hat ?
Mehr verlange ich doch gar nicht...  ( Diagnosemöglichkeit= s5 )

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> es muß zur Diagnose ein Busfähiges Gerät eingesetzt werden, wie schon
> gesagt gibt es auch ein Diagnosemodul. Das kann mann auch als eine Art
> Messgerät betrachten, nicht fest verbauen, sondern im fehlerfall an die
> Steuerung hängen http://www.pilz.de/products/operating_monitoring/terminals/f/pmimicro/index.de.jsp


Diese Gerät hat einen Mini- USB.


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Anmerkungen siehe oben ...
> 
> Der Hersteller (Pilz) wäre genau dann in der Haftung, wenn du ihm nachweisen kannst,
> das sein Produkt nicht entsprechend deiner Software/Parametrierung funktioniert hat.
> ...


Genau DIESE Aussage hatte ich befürchtet.

Aber wenigstens mit dem BG- Fuzzi könnte ich dann Mau- Mau spielen...

mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo megaohm,
> 
> das PNOZmulti ist nicht "frei programmierbar" sondern "nur" "konfigurierbar",
> Gruß
> Tommi


 

Können wir uns auf "in wichtigen Belangen konfigurierbar" einigen ?

Wenn ich will, kann ich ( hatte ich in der Diskussionseröffnung beschrieben ) soviel "konfigurieren", daß das Gerät praktisch unnütz wird !


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @mega_ohm
> 
> Ich finde deine Anwendung "mutig".
> Ich wäre schon gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, ein Lichtgitter selber aus 7 Sicherheitslichtschranken selbst zu bauen. Sowas beziehen wir fertig inklusive Muting. Beinahe jeder Hersteller von optischen Schutzeinrichtungen hat Lösungen hierfür im Programm. Diese Komplettsysteme haben die notwendigen Zulassungen und ich bin aus dem Schneider.
> ...


Ich habe lange gesucht... für diesen speziellen Fall und die Wünsche der BG gab es nichts "fertig zu kaufen".
Aus diesem Grund sind wir ja überhaupt erst auf dieses Multi mini gestoßen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo mega_ohm,
um dir deine Frage mit dem "Affen" zu beantworten, wenn da etwas
Schiefgeht und es kommt jemand zu schaden, dann ist nicht die BG dran
oder der Hersteller der Sicherheits-SPS, sondern der Betreiber bzw. der
die (anscheinend nicht funktionierende Sicherheit) erstellt hat.

Im übrigen kann ich deinen ausführungen nicht folgen, auch bei einen 
Fertiggerät kannst du Fehler machen, genauso wie bei einer Verdrahtung.
Das hat nichts mit Programmierung bzw. Konfiguration zu tun, sondern 
damit wie du deine Valledierung deiner Anlage durchführst, da hast du 
ja anscheinend schon einen Mangel, da du diesen Fehler nicht abgestellt 
hast.

Im übrigen lässt sich wahrscheinlich jede Sicherheitseinrichtung auf 
irgendeiner Weise überlisten, nur bei fertigen Lössungen kannst du unter
umständen keinen Einfluss darauf nehmen.

Mich würde mal intressieren wie du deine Gefahrenanalyse gemacht hast,
ich vermute mal das du da einfach ein paar LS verschaltet hast ohne zu
wissen, was du wirklich machst. Dann einen Herrn von der BG angerufen 
hast um dich in scheinbarer Sicherheit zu wiegen. Sei mal bitte ehrlich war
es so...?


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du Dir denn mehrere Ein- / Ausgänge, die natürlich ihrer Funktion entsprechend auf einzelnen Seiten programmiert sind
> z.B.:  - Störmeldungen
> - Muting ( max. Laufzeit- Überwachung )
> - Lichtsschranke 1
> ...



Ich habe zwar auch Zeiten in meinen PNOZ-Multi-Programmen, aber mir reichte es bisher immer zu sehen, dass eine Zeit abgelaufen ist, die Anzeige der Zeit selbst habe ich nie benötigt. Des weiteren kann man alle E/A inkl. der Erweiterungen und Diagnoseanzeigen LED) über die Busschnittstelle (bei mit i.d.R. noch Profibus) auslesen. Wenn ich nach "Außen" (im SPS-Programm) noch weitere Zwischenmeldungen benötige, nutze ich die Koppelmerker, die ich über den Bus austauschen kann. Das hat bisher immer gereicht, um dem Bediener die Anlagenbedienung und Stördiagnose zu ermöglichen. Wenn gar nichts geht geht man am PNOZ-Multi online, das reichte bisher inkl. der Fehlermeldungen, die man dann als Text bekommt, obwohl die zugegebenermaßen oft recht kryptisch sind. Wenn dein Vorhaben natürlich einen gewissen Grad an Komplexität übersteigt, solltest du über eine Sicherheits-SPS nachdenken, die kostet aber auch ein klein wenig mehr. Und natürlich ist in letzter Konsequenz immer der Ersteller des Programms verantwortlich dafür, dass die Sicherheit gewährleistet bleibt, das wird uns keiner abnehmen, leider!


----------



## mega_ohm (29 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar auch Zeiten in meinen PNOZ-Multi-Programmen, aber mir reichte es bisher immer zu sehen, dass eine Zeit abgelaufen ist, die Anzeige der Zeit selbst habe ich nie benötigt. Des weiteren kann man alle E/A inkl. der Erweiterungen und Diagnoseanzeigen LED) über die Busschnittstelle (bei mit i.d.R. noch Profibus) auslesen.


Ich hatte ja das Problem "sich aufsummierender Zeiten" geschildert.
 Das war der 1. Versuch.  Die jetzige, funktionierende Version hat dieses Problem nicht mehr, weil ich alle Zeiten bis auf die Reaktionszeit ( das Problem mit der "dicken Biene" ) der Ls-n nochmals überarbeitet hatte.
Um diese Geschichte deutlich schneller zu lösen, wäre eine Nachverfolgung der Timer schon eine gute Möglichkeit...  <= die ich aber entweder nicht kenne oder die es nicht gibt.

Dieses Multi mini wurde in eine bestehende Sicherheitslinie nachgerüstet.
Die Voraussetzung waren normale PNOZ x2 bzw. x3.

Dementsprechend gibt es keinen ProfiBus für die Not-Halt- bzw. Schutzgitter- Sicherheitslinien.


> Wenn ich nach "Außen" (im SPS-Programm) noch weitere Zwischenmeldungen benötige, nutze ich die Koppelmerker, die ich über den Bus austauschen kann. Das hat bisher immer gereicht, um dem Bediener die Anlagenbedienung und Stördiagnose zu ermöglichen. Wenn gar nichts geht geht man am PNOZ-Multi online, das reichte bisher inkl. der Fehlermeldungen, die man dann als Text bekommt, obwohl die zugegebenermaßen oft recht kryptisch sind. Wenn dein Vorhaben natürlich einen gewissen Grad an Komplexität übersteigt, solltest du über eine Sicherheits-SPS nachdenken, die kostet aber auch ein klein wenig mehr. Und natürlich ist in letzter Konsequenz immer der Ersteller des Programms verantwortlich dafür, dass die Sicherheit gewährleistet bleibt, das wird uns keiner abnehmen, leider!


Wie schon erwähnt...  kein Profibus = keine SPS- Anbindung

Zudem ist nach meiner Kenntnis nur die Safety- SPS für Sicherheitsschaltungen zulässig.
Diese birgt noch ganz andere Probleme...  z.B. kein autom. Start möglich, wenn eine "normale" Bus-Station auf Grund eines Kurzschlusses ausfällt, deren Ausgänge aber auf der "gelben SPS" benötigt werden.
Ein kompletter Anlagen- Reset mit Referenzierung aller Achsen wird notwendig... das ist auch noch nicht der letzte Schuß der Weisheit.

mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Dementsprechend gibt es keinen ProfiBus für die Not-Halt- bzw. Schutzgitter- Sicherheitslinien.


 
Wenn du unbedingt irgendwelche Signalzustände brauchst, besteht doch
die möglichkeit die PNOZ zu erweitern, wenn du die Gerätevariante mm0.1p
gewählt hast. Bei der mm0.1p besteht auch die möglichkeit 8 Sichere 
Eingänge als Meldeausgänge oder nicht verwendete Taktsignale als Aus-
gänge zu verwenden. Dann gibt es noch die Diagnose-Op's von Pilz, die
eigentlich sehr Preiswert sind. Damit lässt sich auch einiges Diagnostizieren.
Oder gleich PNOZ m1p, da besteht die möglichkeit Ausgangskarten nach
zurüsten. Somit sollte die möglichkeit gegeben zu sein einiges an 
Meldungen zu erhalten, die du bei einer Konvektionellen Lössung nicht
bekommen kannst. Um es noch mal mit nachdruck zu sagen, wenn du die
sache in Konvektioneler Weise aufbaust, kannst du auch nicht in Zeitrelais
reinschauen um zu sehen wie weit die Zeit abgelaufen ist.





mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja das Problem "sich aufsummierender Zeiten" geschildert.
> Das war der 1. Versuch. Die jetzige, funktionierende Version hat dieses
> Problem nicht mehr, weil ich alle Zeiten bis auf die Reaktionszeit ( das
> Problem mit der "dicken Biene" ) der Ls-n nochmals überarbeitet hatte.


 
*Also doch ein Programmierfehler, ich wusste es*.






mega_ohm schrieb:


> Zudem ist nach meiner Kenntnis nur die Safety- SPS für Sicherheitsschaltungen zulässig.
> Diese birgt noch ganz andere Probleme... z.B. kein autom. Start möglich,
> wenn eine "normale" Bus-Station auf Grund eines Kurzschlusses ausfällt,
> deren Ausgänge aber auf der "gelben SPS" benötigt werden.
> ...


 
Das ist doch auch schon wieder *völliger Schwachsinn*, das eine Baugruppe aus-
fällt ist doch eher die Ausnahme und kann doch wohl als schwerwiegende
Betriebsstörung betrachtet werden. Was machst du den wenn dein
Sicherheitsrelais in Konvektioneller Lössung abraucht und die Anlage nicht
mehr freigibt, drückst du da auch auf einen Knopf und die Anlage läuft
wieder. Denn Ausfall einer Busstation, hat auch nicht zur folge das eine
ganze Anlage neu hochgefahren werden muß, wenn es Geschickt Programmiert
ist kann eigentlich fast alles abgefangen werden.


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2010)

@mega_ohm

Ja, diese Safety-SPS meinte ich ja. Die gibt es aber auch autonom, also nicht so wie bei Siemens inkl. einer normalen SPS, sondern nur für die Sicherheitsschaltungen. Das ist in deinem Falle aber sicherlich zu viel des Guten, ein PNOZ-Multi mit Busanschaltung wäre schöner gewesen, aber ich kenne das auch, Kostendruck oder auch Einbau in alte Anlagen machen es oft nicht gerade einfach. Aber die Idee mit der zusätzlichen Ausgangs-Scheibe ist eine Möglichkeit. Kann man nicht auch inzwischen Displays von Pilz an die PNOZ anschließen?


----------



## mega_ohm (30 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt irgendwelche Signalzustände brauchst, besteht doch
> die möglichkeit die PNOZ zu erweitern, wenn du die Gerätevariante mm0.1p
> gewählt hast.


Auch auf die Gefahr, daß ich mich mehrmals wiederhole...
Das Schaltgerät wurde nach einer extern in Auftrag gegebenen Analyse
( siehe #*1* ) 
ausgewählt.
Uns wurde von der Firma mit P das 
http://www.pilz.de/downloads/open/PNOZ_mm0p_Operat_Man_1001274-DE-02.pdf?redirected=true
für die Beseitigung der festgestellten Mängel empfohlen !

Für die Analyse hat die Firma, in der ich angestellt bin, ein paar Euronen
locker machen müssen.
Dementsprechend würde sicherlich jeder handeln.



> Bei der mm0.1p besteht auch die möglichkeit... Sicherheitsrelais in Konvektioneller Lössung .... Zeit abgelaufen ist.


Ich habe mir erlaubt, den Kommentar zu kürzen !
#*23* <= hier die Komplett- Version !




> *Also doch ein Programmierfehler, ich wusste es*.


Welche Erkenntnis !!!


> Zitat aus : #*1*
> *Wer macht eigentlich den "Affen" bei der ganzen Sache, wenn mal was passiert ?*
> - derjenige, der das Gerät installiert und versucht, nach bestem Wissen zu programmieren, obwohl er kein Programmierer ist ?


Hatte ich irgendwann einmal ausgeschlossen, daß Konfigurationsfehler ausgeschlossen sind ?
Das habe ich NIE behauptet !
Im Gegenteil:
Ich habe sogar Fehler aufgezeigt.


Ich habe nach der Rechtssicherheit gefragt !

Das, über die Pilz-Konfigurator-Software automatisch erstellte *.pdf kann ich leider erst nach dem 04.01.2011 nachliefern.
Bis dahin ist Betriebsruhe und die Server sind nicht online. Ich habe die Konfiguration ( ein Kommentator hatte zu Recht bemängelt, daß dieses Gerät "nur" konfigurierbar, aber nicht frei programmierbar ist ) natürlich nicht auf meinen privaten PC's.

Ich wiederhole nocheinmal:
- Die Funktion wurde in der Zwischenzeit von der MMBG überprüft und abgesegnet.
- das System funktioniert

Trotzdem steht meine Frage immer noch !

Ein Programmierfehler kann also nicht 100% ausgeschlossen werden, aber ich habe Alles, was z.Zt. an Sicherheitstechnik nachrüstbar (!) und denkbar ist, versucht.
Ich hoffe, das Du "versucht" auch deuten kannst.
Ich habe nicht rumgefuschelt... "da mach'm ma was hier und da... und fertig ", sondern mich mit dem Thema beschafft.
=> Trotzdem bleibe ich ein Elektriker mit der Aufgabe Wartung / Instandsetzung / - haltung.


> Das ist doch auch schon wieder *völliger Schwachsinn*, das eine Baugruppe aus-
> fällt ist doch eher die Ausnahme und kann doch wohl als schwerwiegende
> Betriebsstörung betrachtet werden.


Warum erklärst Du meine Erkenntnisse, die durchaus aus der Praxis eines größeren Einsatzbereiches innerhalb eines Stahl-/ Walzwerks mit angeschlossenen Fertigprodukt- Linien gewonnen sind, als "Schwachsinn" ?

Ein Masseschluß und daraus folgend ein Auslösen eines LS- Schalters ist nicht so ungewöhnlich.
Wenn dann eine s7-3xx in einem Schaltschrank ausfällt, ist das heutzutage auch nicht so ungewöhnlich.
Früher.... ( da war alles besser und größer und bunter ) wurde die Spannungsversorgung der Busmodule über eine separate Sicherung, teilweise sogar nach Wichtigkeit über mehrere Sicherungen und vor allem über separate Zuleitungen realisiert.

Heute fällt ( auch aus Gründen des Spar- Wahnsinns ) ein LS- Schalter weil ein dig. Ausgang (DO), z.b. die Spule eines Magentventil defekt ist... und mehrere Busstationen sind spannungsfrei => fallen somit aus.


> Was machst du den wenn dein
> Sicherheitsrelais in Konvektioneller Lössung abraucht und die Anlage nicht
> mehr freigibt, drückst du da auch auf einen Knopf und die Anlage läuft
> wieder. Denn Ausfall einer Busstation, hat auch nicht zur folge das eine
> ...


Nein... ich bin der Drops, der immer wieder die Sicherung wechselt oder den LS- Automaten einschaltet... bis meine Schicht vorbei ist. 

Deswegen hat mich das Thema auch interessiert  


OT:
_______________________________________________________________
*Nur mal so ganz nebenbei:*

_"Konvektioneller Lössung "_
Ich bemängle nicht die Rechtschreibung !
aber: Konvektoren kenne ich aus der Heizungs-/ Klima- / Lüftungsbranche.

*http://www.duden.de/*
*Kon|vek|tor*, der; -s, …oren: Heizkörper, der die Wärme durch →Konvektion abgibt.
*Kon|ven|ti|on*, die; -, -en [frz. convention < lat. conventio = Zusammenkunft, Übereinkunft]: 1. (bes. Völkerrecht) Abkommen, [völkerrechtlicher] ...
*=>* im deutschen Sprachgebrauch wird KONVENTIONELL
http://www.duden.de/suche/index.php?suchwort=konventionell&suchbereich=mixed
auch für > herkömmlich, althergebracht
http://www.duden.de/suche/index.php?suchwort=herk%F6mmlich&suchbereich=mixed
verwendet.

Konvektion ist nicht das Gleiche wie konvex !
http://www.duden.de/suche/index.php?suchwort=konvex&suchbereich=mixed
_____________________________________________________________

mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Megaohm,
hattest du beim erstellen deines Beitrages schon einiges an Rotwein zu dir genommen oder warst
du nur einfach müde. Ich habe den Eindruck dass du nur auf deinen eingeschlagenen Weg gehst und
hier im Forum nur Bestätigung suchst, für den Quatsch, den du so verzapfst. Da bin ich nicht
der einzige der es so sieht http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40352&page=3
Du gehst irgendwie gar nicht auf die Lösungsansätze oder Hilfestellungen ein oder gibst nicht das
geforderte Feedback. Dann scheint es mir noch zu sein, wenn du deine Arbeit nicht ordentlich
machst, es anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben, in diesen Fall der Fa P.., im anderen Thread ist es
Laborant oder der Chef der zu billige Anlagen kauft. Sucht dir doch einen Job der dir liegt.

PS. Wenn es nicht mehr weiter geht wird in der Rechtschreibung gesucht, falls du es noch nicht
bemerkt hast, hier ist das „SPS-Forum“ und nicht das „Rechtschreibforum“, da hätte ich einen Link
für dich http://rechtschreibforum.freeforums.org/ und wenn die dich da auch nicht mehr haben 
wollen geh doch hier hin http://bfriends.brigitte.de/foren/index.html . Da kannst du dich mit ge-
frusteten Hausfrauen rumschlagen :sb9:


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> => Trotzdem bleibe ich ein Elektriker mit der Aufgabe Wartung / Instandsetzung / - haltung.


 
Du lieferst dir sozusagen schon fast selber einen "Persilschein"
Zu der Sorgfaltspflicht deines Vorgesetzten gehört, dass er dir nur Aufgaben überträgt, die du entsprechend den geforderten Bedingungen und Vorschriften / Normen richtig ausführen kannst.
Du wirst also nicht allein auf der Anklagebank sitzen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (30 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
dieses Beispiel zeigt wie wichtig es ist strukturiert bei der Entwicklung von Sicherheitsfunktion vorzugehen.
Erst muss man mal Identifizieren was genau an Gefährdungen vorhanden ist, also eine Risikobeurteilung, dies wurde, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe auch gemacht.
Dann erstellt man eine Sicherheits- und Bedienerkonzept mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen. Hier kommt dann die Schutzmaßnahmen Beschreibung, je genauer diese ist umso besser, man hat die drei Schritt Methode angewandt und kommt zu der Entscheidung es muss eine technische Schutzmaßnahme her, die von einer Steuerung abhängig ist. In diesem Fall wohl eine BWS mit Muting, jetzt hat sich der Konstrukteur kundig zumachen wie eine solche Sicherheitsfunktion aussehen kann. Er muss den Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik anwenden, hier kommen nun Harmonisierte Normen ins Spiel. Er muss also recherchieren wo steht was über Muting und wie wird so was nach Stand der Technik realisiert. Wenn er dann eine Norm gefunden hat die Ihm oder auch Ihr sagt wie man es lösen kann geht es erst an die technische Realisierung. Jetzt wird eine genaue Spezifikation der SF erstellt daraus eine Software Spezifikation die man dann entsprechend umsetzen kann. 
Und bei Muting und BWS ist sehr viel zu beachten, wenn man hier eine genaue Spezifikation gehabt hätte wäre die Softwareerstellung leichter gewesen und ob eine kurzzeitige Überbrückung wegen dicker Bienen  erlaubt ist muss man auch Nachweisen, wenn dies möglich ist. 

Also wieder ein Fall bei dem eine Norm z.B. die EN 415-7 genaue Angaben gemacht hätte, bzw. gibt es auch von BGIA Dokumente die auf Muting eingehen.


----------



## mega_ohm (31 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hattest du beim erstellen deines Beitrages schon einiges an Rotwein zu dir genommen oder warst du nur einfach müde.


Meine Fragen werden mit diesen Unterstellungen auch nicht beantwortet ... 
Ich gebe bei weiteren Nachfragen natürlich gern Auskunft über meine Trinkgewohnheiten.


> Ich habe den Eindruck dass du nur auf deinen eingeschlagenen Weg gehst und
> hier im Forum nur Bestätigung suchst, für den Quatsch, den du so verzapfst.


Meine Fragen, aufgrund deren ich das Thema eröffnet hatte, wurden eigentlich schlagartig mit dem Kommentar #*5* beantwortet, in #*17* hatte ich das kommentiert.


> Du gehst irgendwie gar nicht auf die Lösungsansätze oder Hilfestellungen ein oder gibst nicht das
> geforderte Feedback. Dann scheint es mir noch zu sein, wenn du deine Arbeit nicht ordentlich
> machst, es anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben, in diesen Fall der Fa P.., im anderen Thread ist es
> Laborant oder der Chef der zu billige Anlagen kauft. Sucht dir doch einen Job der dir liegt.


Es gab keine Lösungsansätze !
Danach hatte ich ja auch gar nicht gefragt.
Ich hatte in #*1* das Problem grob beschrieben und gefragt:
________________________________________________
*Wer macht eigentlich den "Affen" bei der ganzen Sache, wenn mal was passiert ?*
- der Hersteller der Geräte und Verkäufer ( !!!) der Software ( die Software bedarf einiger Hardware- Voraussetzungen und ist nicht kostenfrei ! )
- derjenige, der das Gerät installiert und versucht, nach bestem Wissen zu programmieren, obwohl er kein Programmierer ist ?
_____________________________________________________________

Jetzt, nachdem Du mir schreibst, daß ich meinen Job nicht ordentlich mache, denke ich über den "Sinn des Lebens" nochmal nach... wenn ich dafür Zeit habe.

Ich hatte die Inbetriebnahme-/ Diagnose- Software, die für die Konfig dieses Schaltgerätes grundsätzlich Voraussetzung ist, die Möglichkeiten einer tatsächlichen Diagnose bemängelt... für die Kritik auch Beispiele genannt.

Konstruktive Beiträge fangen niemals bei den vermuteten Trinkgewohnheiten des Kritikers an !
Soviel möchte ich mal dazu schreiben.



> PS. Wenn es nicht mehr weiter geht wird in der Rechtschreibung gesucht, falls du es noch nicht
> bemerkt hast, hier ist das „SPS-Forum“ und nicht das „Rechtschreibforum“, da hätte ich einen Link
> für dich http://rechtschreibforum.freeforums.org/ und wenn die dich da auch nicht mehr haben
> wollen geh doch hier hin http://bfriends.brigitte.de/foren/index.html . Da kannst du dich mit ge-
> frusteten Hausfrauen rumschlagen :sb9:


 
Es ging nicht um die Rechtschreibung, sondern um auseinander driftende Begriffe.
"Konvektion" ist nunmal kein Problem der Rechtschreibung, wenn man konventionell ( herkömmlich, althergebracht) meint.
Schreib' mir doch einfach, welche Fremdworte Du benutzt, deren Bedeutung oder Schreibweise Du nicht beherrschst.
Dann quäle ich meinen PC solange, bis er Dich versteht.
Ich habe Deine empfohlenen Links verfolgt... und dazu noch www.fragmutti.de

Im realen Leben trifft meistens zu, daß man, sobald die Argumente ausgehen, man persönlich bzw. beleidigend gegenüber dem Diskussionspartner wird.
Genau aus diesem Grund finde ich Deine Reaktion verständlich.

Bedenke bitte: Dich zwingt niemand, mir zu antworten.
______________________________________________________________________


> Ich habe den Eindruck dass du nur auf deinen eingeschlagenen Weg gehst und
> hier im Forum nur Bestätigung suchst, für den Quatsch, den du so verzapfst.


Auf meine Fragen wurden in #*7* bzw. #*28* weitere Infos vermittelt.
_______________________________________________________________________


*Helmut v.d. Reparatur,*
Du hast mir schon bei einigen Problemem weitergeholfen.
Dafür möchte ich mich bei Dir bedanken.
Dieses eine (!) Mal scheint die Diskrepanz unüberwindbar... deswegen aber die fachliche Kompetenz in Frage zu stellen ???
Es gibt sicher 10.000 Leute, die keine Frage zu diesem Thema in dieses Forum setzen... sind diese Leute fachlich kompetenter ?

Ich wünsche mir, daß Du auf meine Fragen trotz dieser Diskussion gern antworten möchtest !
Dir und Deiner Familie wünsche ich ein erfolgreiches, gutes Jahr 2011 und einen guten "Rutsch" ( nur von 2010 => 2011 )

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (31 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieses Beispiel zeigt wie wichtig es ist strukturiert bei der Entwicklung von Sicherheitsfunktion vorzugehen.
> Erst muss man mal Identifizieren was genau an Gefährdungen vorhanden ist, also eine Risikobeurteilung, dies wurde, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe auch gemacht.


Risikobeurteilung : =>  nach MEINEN Kenntnissen, Wissen und Gewissen.

Diese Erkenntnisse können natürlich mit dem Wissensstand einer SiFa niemals mithalten.


> Dann erstellt man eine Sicherheits- und Bedienerkonzept mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen. Hier kommt dann die Schutzmaßnahmen Beschreibung, je genauer diese ist umso besser, man hat die drei Schritt Methode angewandt und kommt zu der Entscheidung es muss eine technische Schutzmaßnahme her, die von einer Steuerung abhängig ist. In
> diesem Fall wohl eine BWS mit Muting,



Was ist eine "*BWS*"   ?


> jetzt hat sich der Konstrukteur kundig zumachen wie eine solche Sicherheitsfunktion aussehen kann. Er muss den Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik anwenden, hier kommen nun Harmonisierte Normen ins Spiel. Er muss also recherchieren wo steht was über Muting und wie wird so was nach Stand der Technik realisiert. Wenn er dann eine Norm gefunden hat die Ihm oder auch Ihr sagt wie man es lösen kann geht es erst an die technische Realisierung. Jetzt wird eine genaue Spezifikation der SF erstellt daraus eine Software Spezifikation die man dann entsprechend umsetzen kann.
> Und bei Muting und BWS ist sehr viel zu beachten, wenn man hier eine genaue Spezifikation gehabt hätte wäre die Softwareerstellung leichter gewesen und ob eine kurzzeitige Überbrückung wegen dicker Bienen erlaubt ist muss man auch Nachweisen, wenn dies möglich ist.


Die "dicke Biene" ist für mich ein vorstellbares "Bild", um die Entprellung einer Sicherheits- Lichtschranke zu beschreiben.
Würde man die Si-Ls ohne "Entprell"- Zeit betreiben, würde das "MiniMotz" fast ständig auslösen, sobald eine Motte im Sommer oder eine Schneeflocke im Winter die Si-Ls unterbricht.


> Also wieder ein Fall bei dem eine Norm z.B. die EN 415-7 genaue Angaben gemacht hätte, bzw. gibt es auch von BGIA Dokumente die auf Muting eingehen.


Naja...   für Muting gibt es Regeln.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist Muting nur erlaubt, wenn der Weg (entgegen Produktionsrichtung ) durch das zu transportiertende Produkt weitestgehend versperrt wird, ein Eindringen in den Schutzbereich nur sehr erschwert ( ich möchte einfach nicht "unmöglich" schreiben) möglich ist.


----------



## Safety (31 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
  BWS = Berührungsloswirkende Schutzeinrichtung
  [FONT=&quot]aktive opto-elektronische Schutzeinrichtungen (AOPD), bestehend aus Lichtvorhängen und ein- oder mehrstrahligen Lichtschranken nach IEC 61 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]496-2;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]aktive opto-elektronische diffuse Reflektion nutzende Schutzeinrichtungen (AOPDDR) nach[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]IEC 61496-3.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ein Entprellen einer BWS ist in der Regel nicht nötig und auch nicht erlaubt.[/FONT]  
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe auch schon in Stahlwerken Lichtvorhänge eingesetzt.[/FONT]


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Risikobeurteilung : =>  nach MEINEN Kenntnissen, Wissen und Gewissen.



Das reicht heute aber nicht mehr. Es gibt klare Regeln und Vorschriten, wie du heute deine Risiko-Beurteilung durchführen musst und vorallem dokumentieren musst. Alleine schon das Entprellen einer Sicherheits-Lichtschranke zieht einen Rattenschwanz nach sich. Du musst z.B. belegen, dass trotz Zeitverzögerung der Sicherheitsabstand nach wie vor ausreichend ist. 
( Siehe http://www.arbeitssicherheit.leuze.de/c/c_04.html ) 

Zusätzlich musst die Auswirkungen auf das gesamte "Lichtgitter" betrachten. Wie sieht es beim Quittieren / Wiederanlauf aus?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (2 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
  hier ein sehr guter Artikel der Dir Muting erklärt.
http://www.bgn.de/6291/33508/1?wc_origin=/8012?sk=45


----------

